# Charlotte Church



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Fucking moron

on so many levels


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice bum...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Great voice, please, please, please stop trying to be cool though..

.. worse than that though.. two weeks ago I had the misfortune to work with Demi Holbourne.

Who you ask?

The silly little 8 year old who won the GMTV 'Totstars' campaign last year. Her dad is now managing her, and to say that the jumped up CNUT is so far up his backside he is in danger of ingesting himself is an understatement..

SHE IS A NO-ONE, WITH AN AVERAGE VOICE WHO NO-ONE WILL REMEMBER IN 6 MONTHS TIME!! I HAVE WORKED WITH THE WORZELS NOW FUCK OFF AND LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I HAVE WORKED WITH THE WORZELS NOW FUCK OFF AND LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!!


quite ... ???


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> quite ... Â ???


Yeah, I blame the Worzels demise not on their talent but the piss poor camera work they were subjected to  ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> SHE IS A NO-ONE, WITH AN AVERAGE VOICE WHO NO-ONE WILL REMEMBER IN 6 MONTHS TIME!! I HAVE WORKED WITH THE WORZELS NOW FUCK OFF AND LEAVE ME ALONE!!!!!


Wahey! Go for it PJ, go for it! Â [smiley=dude.gif] Are you competing with Lisa? Â :

Nice arse.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Minger. Welsh. Loaded. Doh!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

She'd get it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

gouge her eyes out and skull fuck her


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> gouge her eyes out and skull fuck her


 :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> gouge her eyes out and skull fuck her


Sad fucker....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> gouge her eyes out and skull fuck her


erm ... [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> gouge her eyes out and skull fuck her


thats far too good for the little witch


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Wahey! Go for it PJ, go for it! Â [smiley=dude.gif] Are you competing with Lisa? Â :
> 
> Nice arse.


Have I had a sex change without realising it? Nope this is me, Mart....my alter ego just appears once in a blue moon or when it's raining and she doesn't want to get her black bimmer dirty! ;D


----------

